
Microsoft Board criticizes CEO Steve Ballmer for weakened smartphones, Windows - alwillis
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/04/microsoft_board_criticizes_ceo_steve_ballmer_for_weakened_smartphones_windows.html
======
alwillis
Um… it’s about time, right?

